# Ih 1486..



## HunterMyers (Dec 21, 2011)

Good Morning Gentleman. Has anybody ever seen a IH 1486 used as a loader tractor?? Around this area, they want almost the same money for a 1486 as a 1086. So for the extra 25 HP would you do it? AND would a 1486 be as nimble as a 1086 with a loader?? Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. Jay


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

As far as I know they are the same tractor with different engines. The 1486 just has a slightly longer stroke. I'd get the one in the best condition.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

To me niether is that great of a loader tractor.The front ends don't seem to take loader work from what I've seen at places where I've unloaded.


----------



## wirong hay (Mar 12, 2011)

not a good loader tractor if its aday to day loader.but otherwise a great tractor


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

1086 and 1486 are basically same tractor. The 1486 does have bigger rear axles and a heavier rear end than the 1086. The only way they will work for a loader tractor is if you have a couple extra hands. The shifter from forward to reverse does not work and you will spend a lot of time grinding gears trying to get it in gear. IH also had the wild idea to put it on the left side so you are going to be grinding gears with your left hand, working the loader with your right and steering with what ever else you have available. They are good old tractors but they were built to put in a gear and go forward all day long.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And you have to climb over them stupid levers on the left side.Snag on your jacket and you might be hanging from them.Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## HunterMyers (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, i appreciate it all. What about an Allis Chalmers 7000, will they make a decent loader tractor? Trying to look at options other than the JD's, as i hate the price. Lol. Again, any information you can throw at me will be appreciated. Jay


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I hear ya about the price. I priced JD when I was looking. Bought a new Kubota M7040, with FEL and extra hydro connections @ the bucket with thumb control (for a claw) for the same price of a base model green tractor, with NO FEL. 
BTW, I have no complaints about how the 'Bota handles the FEL, it's been real impressive to me!!


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

The key to shifting any IH row crop tractor is to completely stop before touching the H/L or R. Have an 886 that has pulled round baler for 10 years that has to back up every bale that shifts as good as a new one. Hoping to get new baler this year so we wont have to shift every bale, gets old after about 3000.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

HunterMyers said:


> Good Morning Gentleman. Has anybody ever seen a IH 1486 used as a loader tractor?? Around this area, they want almost the same money for a 1486 as a 1086. So for the extra 25 HP would you do it? AND would a 1486 be as nimble as a 1086 with a loader?? Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. Jay


Hunter, I grew up around everyone of the larger ih tractors and owned some myself back in it's day .we had 3 1086's 1468, 5488. They do not make a very operator freindly loader, if your not using it hard they will work ok. You can beef up under front axle , its a easy job. I prefer jd but they even have their quirks 4440 with 265sl and a 4650 mfwd with 840 sl. I load 1000's of big bales every year so , I used to have some 4020's with 148,158 loaders. 1 of my landlords here use to own a couple of ihc business's, so we did run some red tractors , if the price is right and it seems like a sound unit dont really matter what color . helped out a neighbor this fall and used his tractor to load out 3 53' semis and never again ! ac7040 ? thats a unfreindly sob in my books , good luck to you .


----------



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got a 1086 with the loader on it. It seems every year that your always replacing the two bolts the hold in the steering cylinder. For some reason even with locktite they will still work themselves loose.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

I would have to agree that neither the 1086 or 1486 would make a good loader tractor. We have a 1086, and a 766, just sold our 986 last year. They are good tractors, start great, run great, but the transmission is what kills ya. We have had all three of our IH trannys rebuilt, new clutches, linkages, the whole nine yards and they still are miserable to shift. The front end "wishbones" are always wore out, but usually not a big deal to repair. I grew up running red tractors and spent lots of time working on them, all I can say is theres a reason why JD's cost more. Just my opinion, good luck to you!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The 1486 was the first large tractor that I owned. It had 1000hrs on it when I bought it for $12,000. Didn't think I would ever get that tractor paid off. Ended up selling it after about 5 years of use. Did a lot of tillage and round baling with it. My neighbor, who had the tractor, used it for years and had taken the doors off the cab when the ac stopped working. Well, the floor rusted out and the interior was shot. Duals taken off, weights off and exhaust about to fall off. He called me last summer and asked if I wanted it back for free. I jumped at the chance. When I saw it, I thought that this would be one heck of a project. I put 2 batteries in it and she fired right up. Everything seems to work except the torque amplifier. That may be just the linkage behind the firewall. So I bought a nice cab for a $1000 in SD. this fall and brought it back home. Gonna pull it in the shop this week and take off the old cab and start to work. I never had a loader on mine but can see where that would be a pain. You just ain't got enough hands.


----------



## HunterMyers (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, thanks for all your replys and thoughts!!!! Wound up buying a JD 4440 that is in really good shape. Shop is putting a joystick on it and then i am set for the time being.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

HunterMyers said:


> Hey Guys, thanks for all your replys and thoughts!!!! Wound up buying a JD 4440 that is in really good shape. Shop is putting a joystick on it and then i am set for the time being.


 Congrats I believe you'll be happy with it. The other tractor I was going to suggest is the Ford 7710 but the steering on JD is much better for loader work. Good luck and enjoy. Martin


----------

